

YC reject and experienced hacker looking for CTO/VP of engineering roles in SV - sunsai

I am a technology consultant with 15 years of experience mainly in the Microsoft application stack.  I have been working on an app called Skillendar (http://www.skillendar.com) for the last six months and applied for the YC in March 2011. But unfortunately our application has got rejected.<p>I am a British citizen currently living in the UK and am planning to move to the Silicon Valley/ San Francisco. If you are looking for a Senior Architect/CTO/VP Engineering, please contact me via linked-in http://www.linkedin.com/in/sunsai<p>I would also appreciate if someone could recommend a person/company from whom I can get some help with this.
======
sunsai
Clickable:

<http://www.skillendar.com>

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/sunsai>

------
ericingram
Why not continue building your company and seek additional sources of capital?

~~~
sunsai
I am planning to let go my business partner as I have realised that he hasn’t
got the right skills to develop this business with me. I am not going to kill
this application yet. It’s just that I had to re prioritise everything due to
some changes in my personal circumstances. When I find the right team to grow
this business I will look into this again.

